# echo cs620p or husqvarns 562xp



## mark hale (Mar 12, 2014)

which one would you all choose and why?

No stihl i don't own a boat to use it as an anchor.


----------



## Hinerman (Mar 12, 2014)

opcorn:


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 12, 2014)

Well get ready to be exterminated by ST for putting these two saws into the same sentence....




7


----------



## o8f150 (Mar 12, 2014)

I ran echos for years,,, yes they are good saws,,, I ran some huskies and never looked back,,,, my vote is for the huskie


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Mar 12, 2014)

I tried an echo once, power to weight ratio leaves a lot to be desired. I usually like lugging around an anvil, but usually its for the POWER!!!!!!! Just my .02


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 12, 2014)

Fans of the Echos always speak highly of their build quality, durability and reliability.

Sometimes folks have legitimate reasons to favor one brand over another. Perhaps they have a favorite dealer, and that's the line they carry. Or maybe they've had several prior positive experiences with the brand. To some people, these considerations would sway them towards either the Echo or the Husky on name alone. Oftentimes Economy is a consideration.

The 60cc class (a size I have always considered in the past to be a 'tweener') has several interesting saws from all manufacturers available right now. In addition to the two you have asked about is the new Dolmar 6100, the mTronic 362, Efco/OleoMac's offering, the Echo 590 and 600, Husky's 555 and the Jonsered 2258 or 2260, as well as several "homeowner" offerings.

All that said, between those two, I'd go with the 562.

My pick of the whole field? The Jonsered 2260.

Why? For Me, a 60cc saw has got to show Real weight savings to have Any consideration over a 70cc saw. And the 555/2258/2260 look to be among the very lightest of the current 60cc offerings. They have good power, and several of our porters here have good experience with them. I like outboard clutches, especially in smaller saws. The Auto Tune is attractive to me. And finally, for my own reasons, I'm slightly brand biased toward the Jonsered or Husky lines.


----------



## moody (Mar 12, 2014)

The 620 is heavier than the Stihl 362. Honestly doubt anyone here will have a lot of time on a 620 so most of the talk will be based on specs. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Havent ran a 620, but the 562 is definitely a nice running saw. Echo's are definitely built real well, at least the ones I have owned sure were. Which dealer do you like better, or feel that you have better service from?


----------



## moody (Mar 12, 2014)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Havent ran a 620, but the 562 is definitely a nice running saw. Echo's are definitely built real well, at least the ones I have owned sure were. Which dealer do you like better, or feel that you have better service from?



The best question asked yet.


Just remember that you're not buying a product. You're buying a service. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2014)

562 EX-PEE...
Because they are the standard in this class, by which all the others are measured...
And all the others are fine and well built machines...
Just not AS fine as the 562...


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Mar 12, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> 562 EX-PEE...
> Because they are the standard in this class, by which all the others are measured...
> And all the others are fine and well built machines...
> Just not AS fine as the 562...



You traitor you. Where's the Dolmar love lol


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2014)

procarbine2k1 said:


> You traitor you. Where's the Dolmar love lol


I feel dirty...


----------



## jughead500 (Mar 12, 2014)

wish i could run both that you mention.the cs600p is pretty impressive to me.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 12, 2014)

The 562xp is a very impressive saw. It owns the 60cc class!


----------



## moody (Mar 12, 2014)

The 620 is geared more towards the 365xt area. Given that they're only 59.8cc, the power band and design leans toward your 24 inch b&c area. In 16 inch or smaller wood I'm sure the 562 will be faster and easier to use. But if you're bucking logs the 620 isn't a bad option. 

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 12, 2014)

jughead500 said:


> wish i could run both that you mention.the cs600p is pretty impressive to me.


I got both.. 600p is good...
620 is what I did to the 600p...
But neither is to the 562 level...
Especially from the weight and sheer awesomeness level...
And stuff..


----------



## mark hale (Mar 13, 2014)

dealer support is great on both brands. 
there is no dolmar,jonsered or efco dealers close 
this saw will be replacing my 577 shindaiwa


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Mar 13, 2014)

I made a video comparison with the 560 XP (same power as the 562), here:



Edit:

What is really surprising is the size difference. The weight is pretty close, but the ECHO is much bigger!


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 13, 2014)

I watched your vid again by chance the other day. And a brand new saw ~1.5 sec behind the current leader ain't to bad in my book! That reminds me of the video of "166" comparing a brand new 6100 to the 562 and it was even closer! 
So what does this tell us? That isn't enough in my world to warrent about double the price for "awsomeness" where I live and there sure is a lot of hype going on. Kind of reminds me of former times when the same was going on for the 361. The whole bull$€!% about "curring cancer", "saving the world", etc. sure was a big pain and hardly trying to be objective.

7


----------



## sunfish (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I watched your vid again by chance the other day. And a brand new saw ~1.5 sec behind the current leader ain't to bad in my book! That reminds me of the video of "166" comparing a brand new 6100 to the 562 and it was even closer!
> So what does this tell us? That isn't enough in my world to warrent about double the price for "awsomeness" where I live and there sure is a lot of hype going on. Kind of reminds me of former times when the same was going on for the 361. The whole bull$€!% about "curring cancer", "saving the world", etc. sure was a big pain and hardly trying to be objective.
> 
> 7


There's a lot more to it than cutting speed... *But that new Dolmar 6100 looks like a fine saw!*


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I watched your vid again by chance the other day. And a brand new saw ~1.5 sec behind the current leader ain't to bad in my book! That reminds me of the video of "166" comparing a brand new 6100 to the 562 and it was even closer!
> So what does this tell us? That isn't enough in my world to warrent about double the price for "awsomeness" where I live and there sure is a lot of hype going on. Kind of reminds me of former times when the same was going on for the 361. The whole bull$€!% about "curring cancer", "saving the world", etc. sure was a big pain and hardly trying to be objective.
> 
> 7



You're right, for most people the price difference is not justified. ECHO 620 SX is a very good saw, especially compared to the 600 and 610. 

The real strength of the 560/562 is the grip and handling. For me working in difficult conditions, the ease of use of the 560/562 is very important. It's the best 60cc saw for limbing fast. This is what makes these saws far better for me than the MS 362 or ECHO 620 (and i have long used the 362 and the 361 (361 was far better than 362 for me)). I love the Dolmar by cons, I must receive a Beal TR610 (Dolmar 6100) for test soon.


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> ... to warrent about double the price for "awsomeness" where I live...
> 
> 7



That's the thing. In the US, I can get a Jonsered 2260 Already Ported for $815 (USD) +(cheap) shipping. I don't think I would be able to get a ported echo or anything else for half that. Different folks, living in different economies, different priorities. The echos, dolmars and efcos are undoubtedly great saws, but they are not half price for me.


----------



## sunfish (Mar 13, 2014)

Yep, the Echos are not half price here either...


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 13, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> ...working in difficult conditions, the ease of use of the 560/562 is very important. It's the best 60cc saw for limbing fast. This is what makes these saws far better for me...



I consider weight/handling the main consideration on the 60cc chassis, also.


----------



## mark hale (Mar 13, 2014)

cs620p 649.99
562xp 749.95
so it is not a big price difference 
cs620p 13.3 lb
562xp 12.6 lb
.7 of a pound difference with out bar,chain and dry


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> I watched your vid again by chance the other day. And a brand new saw ~1.5 sec behind the current leader ain't to bad in my book! That reminds me of the video of "166" comparing a brand new 6100 to the 562 and it was even closer!
> So what does this tell us? That isn't enough in my world to warrent about double the price for "awsomeness" where I live and there sure is a lot of hype going on. Kind of reminds me of former times when the same was going on for the 361. The whole bull$€!% about "curring cancer", "saving the world", etc. sure was a big pain and hardly trying to be objective.
> 
> 7


Are you saying the Echo is half the price of the 562???
Ouch!!


----------



## 7sleeper (Mar 13, 2014)

Hedgerow said:


> Are you saying the Echo is half the price of the 562???
> Ouch!!


Where I am from the Echo is ~2/3, the Dolmar is ~1/2 and my Efco 162/Oleo Mac 962( brand new! on sale!) was <1/2 price of a 562!

7


----------



## Hedgerow (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Where I am from the Echo is ~2/3, the Dolmar is ~1/2 and my Efco 162/Oleo Mac 962( brand new! on sale!) was <1/2 price of a 562!
> 
> 7


Yuk.... Glad I don't live there...
Got my 562 for~$600.00
New 6100 is ~$500.00

Seems pricing is all over the place...


----------



## dl5205 (Mar 13, 2014)

7sleeper said:


> Where I am from the Echo is ~2/3, the Dolmar is ~1/2 and my Efco 162/Oleo Mac 962( brand new! on sale!) was <1/2 price of a 562!
> 
> 7



In some markets, the economy of things have to be considered, for sure.


----------



## DanTheCanadian (Mar 13, 2014)

My 73cc dolmar up here was 250$ less than an 60cc echo and 100$ less than a husqvarna 372xp. The echo was 150$ more than the husky!!! I never realized that until now, no wonder dealer is going dodo.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 13, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> You're right, for most people the price difference is not justified. ECHO 620 SX is a very good saw, especially compared to the 600 and 610.
> 
> The real strength of the 560/562 is the grip and handling. For me working in difficult conditions, the ease of use of the 560/562 is very important. It's the best 60cc saw for limbing fast. This is what makes these saws far better for me than the MS 362 or ECHO 620 (and i have long used the 362 and the 361 (361 was far better than 362 for me)). I love the Dolmar by cons, I must receive a Beal TR610 (Dolmar 6100) for test soon.



The Dolmar also looks large, and is heavy compared to the 560xp - and it has the dang inboard clutch, that tends to destroy the handling.....


----------



## Sean80 (Mar 13, 2014)

562xp! You will not regret your purchase!


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 14, 2014)

moody said:


> The 620 is geared more towards the 365xt area. Given that they're only 59.8cc, the power band and design leans toward your 24 inch b&c area. In 16 inch or smaller wood I'm sure the 562 will be faster and easier to use. But if you're bucking logs the 620 isn't a bad option.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk




Moody, Where the heck did you get that 1967? Are you trying to Out Mustang me??? If it was a Fastback, I would truly be jealous, but that is very nice. What motor?


----------



## CapitaineHaddoc (Mar 14, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> The Dolmar also looks large, and is heavy compared to the 560xp - and it has the dang inboard clutch, that tends to destroy the handling.....



This is true, but the Dolmar handle much better than the Echo, really close of the 562. The 560, that's not a saw, it's an OVNI.


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 14, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Yep, the Echos are not half price here either...



I wouldn't want one even if it was - even though it is one of Echos better efforts (I assume it mainly is a Shindaiwa in Echo dress).


----------



## SawTroll (Mar 14, 2014)

CapitaineHaddoc said:


> This is true, but the Dolmar handle much better than the Echo, really close of the 562. The 560, that's not a saw, it's an OVNI.



I doubt it is really close, as there is more weight, more bulk, and the dang inboard clutch with the Dolmar (all more or less connected issues).
Then there is the lack of AutoTune and Revboost, and a lower power rating - but that's another discussion really.


----------



## moody (Mar 14, 2014)

MustangMike said:


> Moody, Where the heck did you get that 1967? Are you trying to Out Mustang me??? If it was a Fastback, I would truly be jealous, but that is very nice. What motor?



289 I've got a lot of hours in that car.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## sunfish (Mar 14, 2014)

SawTroll said:


> I wouldn't want one even if it was - even though it is one of Echos better efforts (I assume it mainly is a Shindaiwa in Echo dress).



Exactly! I don't mind paying more for better stuff!


----------



## moody (Mar 14, 2014)

sunfish said:


> Exactly! I don't mind paying more for better stuff!



My prices on the 620p are about $125 lower than the 562. Like I have said before it boils down to intended use. The 620 is a little more robust and would fit someone who does more bucking. Such as a farmer moving a fallen tree or someone who limbs with a small saw.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Subieman406 (Mar 14, 2014)

im a husky 562xp fan here but I think you also need to look into the warranty on both products and the dealer service if you have a dealer that is good and you like then I would go with what he is carrying weight and balance are also vary important and easy of maintenance dose the bar nuts fully remove and can be lost is the air filter easy to access and clean is there screws that can get lost on cylinder cover these are all examples of things you might want in the saw you own .
personal use and choice is what it boils down to


----------



## MacLaren (Mar 14, 2014)

The good people of AS are the best warranty a man can get IMO. There's nothing they can't fix or walk you thru on a chainsaw. 562xp


----------



## MustangMike (Mar 14, 2014)

moody said:


> 289 I've got a lot of hours in that car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk



I'm on Mustang #10, my first was a Black 67 Fastback 289 4 speed. 289 is a darn good motor.


----------



## Mountainman620 (Mar 20, 2015)

Ive ran my echo 620 for countless hours in tree service and firewood with great results. Great torque when properly tuned but there goes my warranty for pulling the limiter caps :/ either way its been a great saw and is my go to except in nasty weather , rain and wet snow make it run like a complete piece!! Im guessing its because of the prefiltration system as once saw dried out it ran just as good as before. They are a great value , snagged mine for 650 $ only problem ive had is a leaning ash tree decided to grab it from me and pound it into the ground, bent handle forward slightly and cracked mag clutch cover but thats it. Saw was running as it was crushed by 20" ash tree and even after that its running now as good as it ever did. Husqvarna makes a near perfect saw , but Echo builds a solid machine with no bells or whistles but delivers value and durability in a nice package. 620 is a perfect firewood saw, no bells required to buck logs all day, and it makes a stihl 362 look pretty bad il leave it at that.


----------



## nkila220 (Feb 24, 2016)

Mountainman620 said:


> Ive ran my echo 620 for countless hours in tree service and firewood with great results. Great torque when properly tuned but there goes my warranty for pulling the limiter caps :/ either way its been a great saw and is my go to except in nasty weather , rain and wet snow make it run like a complete piece!! Im guessing its because of the prefiltration system as once saw dried out it ran just as good as before. They are a great value , snagged mine for 650 $ only problem ive had is a leaning ash tree decided to grab it from me and pound it into the ground, bent handle forward slightly and cracked mag clutch cover but thats it. Saw was running as it was crushed by 20" ash tree and even after that its running now as good as it ever did. Husqvarna makes a near perfect saw , but Echo builds a solid machine with no bells or whistles but delivers value and durability in a nice package. 620 is a perfect firewood saw, no bells required to buck logs all day, and it makes a stihl 362 look pretty bad il leave it at that.


Im currently trying to decide between the cs590,cs600p, and cs620p. Do you think the 620 has a real big advantage over the 600? the price difference here is about $80


----------



## Four Paws (Feb 24, 2016)

nkila220 said:


> Im currently trying to decide between the cs590,cs600p, and cs620p. Do you think the 620 has a real big advantage over the 600? the price difference here is about $80



Get the 620...there are advantages from power to aluminum handlebar to unlimited coil.

I also personally feel the Echo will outlast the competition based on build quality.


----------



## nkila220 (Feb 24, 2016)

Four Paws said:


> Get the 620...there are advantages from power to aluminum handlebar to unlimited coil.
> 
> I also personally feel the Echo will outlast the competition based on build quality.


Yea im with you on the build quality! I just like the soild feel, reminds me of my older stihls i had. And doesnt the 600p have an unlimited coil and aluminum handlebar as well?


----------



## BGE541 (Feb 25, 2016)

Love my Echos... Their is a good thread on them here. Of all those that own them I'd say near 100% are pleased and very happy with them. 

http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/15-echo-cs620pw-information.278407/


----------



## beentown (Feb 25, 2016)

It was the same price for me to get the 555 as the Echo. I went that route. 562xp would have been the choice if $ didn't matter. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## BGE541 (Feb 25, 2016)

Check out my 555 vs 620 video on YouTube... Names BGE541


----------



## nkila220 (Feb 25, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> Check out my 555 vs 620 video on YouTube... Names BGE541


I think i actually watched all your 620p vids the past 2 days! lol. The name looked familiar.


----------



## BGE541 (Feb 25, 2016)

nkila220 said:


> I think i actually watched all your 620p vids the past 2 days! lol. The name looked familiar.



Cool cool... The 555 is a very good saw, I just think overall the 620 is stronger... And I like no autotune esp if your counting on the saw.


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 26, 2016)

The original question was asking about comparison of Echo 620 and Husqvarna 562, 620 is a great saw but the 562 will beat it in every way but price.


----------



## BGE541 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> The original question was asking about comparison of Echo 620 and Husqvarna 562, 620 is a great saw but the 562 will beat it in every way but price.


Have you owned both?


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 26, 2016)

I own a 562 but no 620, a friend rented a 620 and said it was ok but not near the performance of the 562, Echo is quite a bit less money to buy and they come with a nice 5 year warranty, my 562 came with a 4 year warranty, I do own a Echo cs400 I'm kinda surprised how much I use that little saw its very light and easy to start.


----------



## BGE541 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cycledude said:


> I own a 562 but no 620, a friend rented a 620 and said it was ok but not near the performance of the 562, Echo is quite a bit less money to buy and they come with a nice 5 year warranty, my 562 came with a 4 year warranty, I do own a Echo cs400 I'm kinda surprised how much I use that little saw its very light and easy to start.



This is why I ask... You owned a 562 and your "friend" rented a 620 (not sure who "rents" 620s) but either way any hammered rental tool run by someone else is not a comparable standard. I post this because to many people on here give advice or talk trash and haven't ran either or both let alone owned both saws... I don't personally care... The 562 is a very nice saw but I think if your gonna muffler mod both and tune (where applicable) the 620 is a better all around saw to me... The 562 may have better fit and finish but again... To each their own.


----------



## Hedgerow (Feb 26, 2016)

I got a 600 and a 562.

Did we ever find out the exact differences between the 600 and the 620?


----------



## rburg (Feb 26, 2016)

20! Can you tell its a slow 2nd shift


----------



## CoreyB (Feb 26, 2016)

Hedgerow said:


> I got a 600 and a 562.
> 
> Did we ever find out the exact differences between the 600 and the 620?


Don't quote me but I think coil, carb, and porting a little but @BGE541 knows for sure.


----------



## MustangMike (Feb 26, 2016)

They are both very good saws, almost as good as a 362 C (Ha Ha Ha) Just had to do it!


----------



## Cycledude (Feb 26, 2016)

BGE541 said:


> This is why I ask... You owned a 562 and your "friend" rented a 620 (not sure who "rents" 620s) but either way any hammered rental tool run by someone else is not a comparable standard. I post this because to many people on here give advice or talk trash and haven't ran either or both let alone owned both saws... I don't personally care... The 562 is a very nice saw but I think if your gonna muffler mod both and tune (where applicable) the 620 is a better all around saw to me... The 562 may have better fit and finish but again... To each their own.


Klingbile lumber in Medford wi sells and rents Echo products and a lot of other stuff, the guy that rented the 620 works there so maybe they just borrowed it to him. Like I said They are both fine saws , the Echo sells for considerably less, he thinks the 562 is a better saw and he used to work full time in the woods so I respect his opinion.


----------

